# Forum About Russia Politics  Российская Федерация в сравнении с СССР

## lemoni

Как по-вашему на Руси жить хорошо? Какие преимущества при СССР а какие сейчас? 
Молодые люди предпочитают ли Российскую Федерацию и старшие СССР, а почему?

----------


## Basil77

> Как по-вашему, на Руси жить хорошо? Какие преимущества были при СССР, а какие сейчас?  Предпочитают ли молодые люди Российскую Федерацию, а старшие СССР и почему?

 Я немного "причесал" твой пост, если ты не против. Но в целом твое владение русским очень впечатляет!  ::  Тут недавно была похожая тема, один из моих постов в ней отвечает на твой вопрос:  Life in Soviet Union 
И кстати, в понятие "Русь" входит не только Российская Федерация (в основе которой так называемая "Великая Русь"), но ещё и Малая Русь (часть Украины) и Белая Русь (Белоруссия).

----------


## lemoni

> Я немного "причесал" твой пост, если ты не против. Но в целом твое владение русским очень впечатляет!  Тут недавно была похожая тема, один из моих постов в ней отвечает на твой вопрос:  Life in Soviet Union 
> И кстати, в понятие "Русь" входит не только Российская Федерация (в основе которой так называемая "Великая Русь"), но ещё и Малая Русь (часть Украины) и Белая Русь (Белоруссия).

 Basil, спасибо тебе большое за исправления. Всегда важно когда постигаешь в чём ошибка, чтобы не повторить её ещё раз  ::  
Я прочла твой пост... он очень подробный и изобразительный. Мне сказали, что раньше люди при коммунизме чувствовали вообще большую безопасность. 
Впрочем, я также услышала, что они ждали на очередь для того, чтобы купить хлеб. А что случилось если хлеба нету?
Сейчас Россия имеет тенденцию к тому же направлению, как и остальной мир... ведь глобализация..  ::  Поэтому, я думаю что молодёжь не знает какие преимущества были при СССР.

----------


## Basil77

> Basil, спасибо тебе большое за исправления. Всегда важно когда понимаешь в чём ошибка, чтобы не повторить её ещё раз  
> Я прочла твой пост... он очень подробный и изобразительный (так не говорят, лучше сказать "информативный" или что он даёт хорошую картину, что-то в этом духе). Мне говорили, что раньше люди при коммунизме вообще чувствовали себя в большей безопасности.

 Кстати, в СССР никогда не было коммунизма. Официально общественный строй, который существовал в 70-80гг назывался "развитой социализм".  ::    

> Впрочем, я также _слышала, что они стояли в очереди для того, чтобы купить хлеб. А что случалось, если хлеба не было?

 Очереди за хлебом появились в 91 году с приходом "демократии". До этого с хлебом не было никаких проблем и он был очень дёшев, настолько, что в деревнях им даже кормили свиней. В Советском Союзе очереди были за колбасой.   

> Сейчас Россия имеет такую же тенденцию, как и остальной мир... ведь глобализация..  Поэтому я думаю, что молодёжь не знает, какие преимущества были при СССР.

 Молодёжи в основном пофиг, как мне кажется.  ::

----------


## E-learner

Насчёт развитого социализма. 
Если мне не изменяет память, он был объявлен где-то в районе 80-го года. Эта дата подозрительно совпадает с датой построения коммунизма, записанной в тогдашней программе КПСС. Я думаю, что власти не сочли возможным попросту проигнорировать эту дату или опять ссылаться на волюнтаризм Хрущёва и сделали такой вот "ход конём" - объявили, что постороено хоть что-то.

----------


## Siberian.Bear

> Как по-вашему на Руси жить хорошо? Какие преимущества при СССР а какие сейчас?

 На вскидку: 
в СССР люди не знали что такое "экономический кризис", всегда была возможность найти работу по специальности с нормальной заработной платой, практически не было наркотиков. Государство заботилось о молодых семьях, помогало жильем, в СССР женщины могли не боясь уходить "в декрет" (государство издало декрет, по которому родившая женщина могла не работать до достижения ребенком 3-х летнего возраста с сохранением рабочего места и заработной платы).
Минусы: практически полная невозможность выехать зарубеж, ужасная сфера обслуживания (в России она не на много, но все таки лучше), товары народного потребления в массе своей более низкого качества, некоторые были дефицитом, невозможность создания собственного дела и, как следствие, невозможность разбогатеть (хотя это можно считать как минусом, так и плюсом).
Естественно, отсутствие "свободы слова". Но здесь надо сделать замечание, что эта свобода слова была востребована узкой кучкой людей. Рядовых граждан это особо не волновало.   

> Молодые люди предпочитают ли Российскую Федерацию и старшие СССР, а почему?

 Молодые люди мало что знают о СССР. В России и остальных бывших республиках начиная с 1991 ведется сверх-масштабная анти-советская компания в рамках, которой рассказывается или откровенная ложь, или передергивание фактов. Молодые люди охотнее верят ей, чем своим родителям.
Старшие же предпочитают СССР, потому что Россия практически другое государство, и совсем не такое, каким они его себе представляли в начале 90-х, когда танки стреляли по Дому Правительства.
С падением Союза люди узнали не только прелести, но и горести демократического строя в России: повальную наркоманию, разгул преступности, проституцию и аборты, чудовищное падение нравственности, налоговую кабалу, чиновничий и милицейский беспредел, развал промышленности, науки, здравоохранения и образования.
Плюс, русские довольно консервативная нация.

----------


## Basil77

> ..когда танки стреляли по Дому Правительства..

 Когда танки по нему стреляли, в этом здании располагался Верховный Совет (парламент).

----------


## Ramil

> Как по-вашему на Руси жить хорошо? Какие преимущества при СССР а какие сейчас? 
> Молодые люди предпочитают ли Российскую Федерацию и старшие СССР, а почему?

 Всё очёнь просто. Детство и молодость более старшего поколения пришлась на советские времена. Любой человек будет с ностальгией вспоминать свою молодость. Думаю, даже те, чья молодость пришлась на 90-е годы, будут с ностальгией помнить это время. Такова природа человеческой памяти. 
Уже много всего было сказано про жизнь в СССР. Думаю, самое главное, что было в СССР и нет в России, это уверенность в завтрашнем дне у людей. Жили все по-разному, и разные были трудности, но у людей было чувство уверенности в том, что вклад в сберкассе не пропадёт, с работы не уволят, а пенсию заплатят вовремя. Разумеется, я говорю не о периоде с 1987 по 1991, а о временах пораньше.

----------


## Basil77

> Думаю, даже те, чья молодость пришлась на 90-е годы, будут с ностальгией помнить это время. Такова природа человеческой памяти.

 В 91 первом мне было 14, а соответственно в 2000 - 23, и эти девять лет были самым поганым периодом в моей жизни. Без шуток.  ::

----------


## lemoni

Спасибо ребята,
сейчас всё у меня яснее. Ведь, я лучше поняла какая ситуация была при СССР а какая сейчас. Во всяком случае есть плюсы и минусы.
Я думаю что самое главное преимущество союза, это было уверенность в завтрашнем дне... 
А можете вы ли сказать, что при том времени государство заботилось больше о народе чем сейчас, или нет?
А ещё, при СССР, уровень коррупции был так высокий как и сейчас? Вы писали, что преступности не было, не правда ли?

----------


## lemoni

> В 91 первом мне было 14, а соответственно в 2000 - 23, и эти девять лет были самым поганым периодом в моей жизни. Без шуток.

 Василий, а почему ты так считаешь? Я спрашиваю потому, что я уже услышала и других русских, которые то же самое считают, только у меня не было возможности спросить.

----------


## Ramil

> Спасибо ребята,
> сейчас всё у меня яснее. Ведь, я лучше поняла какая ситуация была при СССР а какая сейчас. Во всяком случае есть плюсы и минусы.
> Я думаю что самое главное преимущество союза, это было уверенность в завтрашнем дне... 
> А можете вы ли сказать, что при том времени государство заботилось больше о народе чем сейчас, или нет?
> А ещё, при СССР, уровень коррупции был так высокий как и сейчас? Вы писали, что преступности не было, не правда ли?

 На вопрос про заботу о народе, думаю, сложно ответить. Дело в том, что, начиная с 1991, нет, даже где-то с 1987 года, о народе государство заботиться стало меньше, а затем перестало совсем. Сейчас, у простого россиянина, слова "забота о народе" вызывают лишь горькую усмешку. Разумеется, в СССР к народу относились гораздо лучше, уже упоминались здесь гарантированные социальные блага в виде бесплатной! медицины, бесплатного! образования, всеобщей! грамотности, и т. д. У людей были пенсии, какие-никакие накопления и социальные гарантии. Сейчас этого ничего нет.
Коррупция в СССР была заметно меньше, чем сейчас. Разумеется, она была, и взятки брали, но не в таких масштабах. В уголовном кодексе были предусмотрены весьма суровые наказания на взятки, халатность, казнокрадство (тогда это назвывалось "расхищение социалистической собственности"). В последнем случае могли и расстрелять (если в особо-крупных размерах). Но никогда коррупция не достигала таких фантастических масштабов, как сейчас. Даже при Ельцине ситуация с коррупцией была лучше. Взятки отдельных чиновников достигают десятки миллионов долларов! При этом, взятки берут практически все чиновники, снизу-доверху.
Нет, наверное, в России ни одного человека, который бы ни разу в жизни не давал кому-либо взятки. Это явление настолько укоренилось в умах людей, что никто этому особо и не удивляется, это считается нормой.   

> Василий, а почему ты так считаешь? Я спрашиваю потому, что я уже услышала и других русских, которые то же самое считают, только у меня не было возможности спросить.

 Время было весьма хреновое. У многих людей был полностью разрушен привычный уклад жизни. Миллионы остались без средств к существованию. Власть не могла нормально контролировать ситуацию, реальная власть принадлежала преступности, стрельба и взрывы на улицах стали нормой, люди перестали этому удивляться.
Люди, занятые в финансируемых государством отраслях (промышленность, наука, искусство, образование, медицина), стали нищими. Правительство за беценок распродавало государственные активы. Скупавшие их олигархи вскоре стали контролировать президента Ельцина. Смертность возросла, в школах продавали героин, добавь к этому начавшуюся войну в Чечне, теракты и прочие межнациональные конфликты. Думаю, мало кто может вспомнить что-нибудь хорошее.

----------


## Crocodile

> Очереди за хлебом появились в 91 году с приходом "демократии". До этого с хлебом не было никаких проблем и он был очень дёшев, настолько, что в деревнях им даже кормили свиней. В Советском Союзе очереди были за колбасой.

 Маленькая поправка: очереди за хлебом появились в 88 году. Вся эпопея началась с сахара. Дело в том, что раньше в СССР сахара было настолько завались, что его включали, что называется, "в нагрузку" к любому заказу. И вдруг - сахара нет! Только по талонам. А затем ВНЕЗАПНО "выключили" ещё несколько таких вещей. Картошку, например. И хлеб. ВНЕЗАПНО всё начали разбавлять: пиво - водой, колбасу - резинками, и т.д. Причина неизвестна, но злые языки некоторые источники утверждали, что типа "готовилось недовольство народных масс результатами перестройки". Потом, уже в начале 91-го (вполне себе при СССР) за ТРИ ДНЯ всем предложили обменять крупные деньги. В ограниченных количествах. Чтобы изъять наличные сбережения. Кто из тех, кому было 14 помнит те очереди в сберкассу? Потом, через пару месяцев ВНЕЗАПНО выросли все цены в три раза. Это чтобы добить тех, у кого были не наличные, а накопления в сберкассе. Ну, и в качестве развязки, август 91-го, который типа закончился ничем. Нда. А "демократия" произошла уже чуть позже. Со своими прелестями. Такие дела.  ::

----------


## Siberian.Bear

> А можете вы ли сказать, что при том времени государство заботилось больше о народе чем сейчас, или нет?

 Чисто субъективно - да, в СССР правительство больше заботилось о народе, чем сейчас.   

> А ещё, при СССР, уровень коррупции был так высокий как и сейчас?

 Коррупция следует рассматривать как "бытовую" и на "правительственном уровне". Бытовая коррупция была, но она имела несколько другую форму, чем традиционная. В основе были скорее не деньги, а возможности людей. Например, начальник в автомастерской мог сказать своим подчиненным, чтобы они в первую очередь починили машину его друга, который работал товароведом. За что его друг мог достать дефицитных продуктов.
Но это частный пример. Нужно помнить, что несмотря на крошечное время существования в мировой истории (~70 лет), в некоторых аспектах СССР 50-ых сильно отличался от СССР конца 80-х.
Про коррупцию на правительственном уровне не могу сказать что-то определенное. Были громкие дела вроде Хлопкового дела.   

> Вы писали, что преступности не было, не правда ли?

 Преступность была, но не в таких масштабах как в 90-х. В начале-середине 90-х, когда шёл передел собственности, военные со складов продавали оружие бандитам, а те расстреливали конкурентов прямо в центре города. 
Дальнобойщики старались не ездить по трассам в одиночку, потому что их грабили. Многие ездили с оружием.

----------


## lemoni

> Маленькая поправка: очереди за хлебом появились в 88 году. Вся эпопея началась с сахара. Дело в том, что раньше в СССР сахара было настолько завались, что его включали, что называется, "в нагрузку" к любому заказу. И вдруг - сахара нет! Только по талонам. А затем ВНЕЗАПНО "выключили" ещё несколько таких вещей. Картошку, например. И хлеб. ВНЕЗАПНО всё начали разбавлять: пиво - водой, колбасу - резинками, и т.д. Причина неизвестна, но злые языки некоторые источники утверждали, что типа "готовилось недовольство народных масс результатами перестройки". Потом, уже в начале 91-го (вполне себе при СССР) за ТРИ ДНЯ всем предложили обменять крупные деньги. В ограниченных количествах. Чтобы изъять наличные сбережения. Кто из тех, кому было 14 помнит те очереди в сберкассу? Потом, через пару месяцев ВНЕЗАПНО выросли все цены в три раза. Это чтобы добить тех, у кого были не наличные, а накопления в сберкассе. Ну, и в качестве развязки, август 91-го, который типа закончился ничем. Нда. А "демократия" произошла уже чуть позже. Со своими прелестями. Такие дела.

 Crocodile, твоё описание очень выясняет те причины, по которым конец перестройки пришёл в 90-х..
В то время, мне было 13, но я очень хорошо помню, что во всех новостях в Греции, говорили о том, что перестройки больше нет. Конечно я не могла понять, что это "перестройка", но что-то мне не было приятно. Я помню как родители переживали о том, что будет потом, так как коммунистическая партия Греции, была очень сильно связана с российском народом. Конец СССР, было очень важным событием для Греции потому, что она вдруг "потеряла" крупного союзного. По крайней мере большинство людей в Греции считали СССР союзной державой, так что, вы понимаете, что много людей очень сильно разочаровались.

----------


## lemoni

Siberian.Bear спасибо тебе за подробные объяснения. Ты считаешь, что много русских женщин уехали за границу в тех временах? В Грецию, много из них приехали а как они говорили, они умирали от голода... Какие тревожные времена...

----------


## Kudesnik

Если кратко, в последние годы СССР люди недолюбливали существующее государство, в основном по двум причинам: 1) нехватка "колбасы", сиречь материальных благ, и 2) утомительный, но уже неубедительный идеологический прессинг ("прошла зима, настало лето - спасибо партии за это"). Тем не менее, было и изрядно причин для гордости - сильное государство, социальные гарантии, образование, наука, здравоохранение, космос. 
Современное же российское государство люди в массе своей ненавидят и презирают - "воруют" стало единственным императивом, моделью поведения и ориентиром для подражания. 
Если анекдоты про Брежнева были в общем добродушными насмешками ("это я, лично дорогой Леонид Ильич"), то отношение к Мутину и Педведеву достоточно злое.

----------


## Lampada

> Siberian.Bear спасибо тебе за подробные объяснения. Ты считаешь, что много русских женщин уехали за границу в тех временах? В Грецию, много из них приехали а как они говорили, они умирали от голода... Какие тревожные времена...

 Siberian Bear, _подробное объяснение,  много уехало, в те времена, многие из них_ или _много их, Какие были тревожные..._ _______________________
После обращения в русском языке всегда требуется запятая. 
Здесь, я думаю, лучше _объяснение_ использовать в ед. числе, потому что в данном случае оно освещает одну тему.

----------


## mishau_

> Если кратко, в последние годы СССР люди недолюбливали существующее государство, в основном по двум причинам: 1) нехватка "колбасы", сиречь материальных благ, и 2) утомительный, но уже неубедительный идеологический прессинг ("прошла зима, настало лето - спасибо партии за это").

 3) Невозможность выехать за границу.

----------


## lemoni

> "прошла зима, настало лето - спасибо партии за это"

 Это как-то поговорка? Существовали ли и другие подобные выражения при СССР?  ::    

> 3) Невозможность выехать за границу.

 А почему люди не могли выехать за границу? Какая была причина? Государство боялось чего-то, или это иная причина, по которой такая бывала ситуация?

----------


## lemoni

> Siberian Bear, _подробное объяснение,  много уехало, в те времена, многие из них_ или _много их, Какие были тревожные..._ _______________________
> После обращения в русском языке всегда требуется запятая. 
> Здесь, я думаю, лучше _объяснение_ использовать в ед. числе, потому что в данном случае оно освещает одну тему.

 Лампада,
Спасибо тебе огромное за исправления  ::  Я особенно ценю твою помощь.

----------


## Crocodile

> 3) Невозможность выехать за границу.

 Чтобы опять-таки прибарахлиться дефицитными товарами.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> А почему люди не могли выехать за границу? Какая была причина? Государство боялось чего-то?

 Это очень долгая и сложная история. Вкратце - если разрешить людям уехать, уедут слишком многие.

----------


## lemoni

> Это очень долгая и сложная история. Вкратце - если разрешить людям уехать, уедут слишком многие.

 Ты имеешь в виду то, что случилось когда открыли границу?
А что, никто не мог выехать за границу ни за что? 
Если к примеру, у тебя было бы родственники в Греции, ты не мог бы их посетить по желанию?  ::

----------


## Hanna

*I think it's totally unacceptable that regular people should have to "beg" the state for permission to go abroad!
The state belongs, to the people --- not the other way around! Who did they think they were, deciding who could or couldn't travel abroad? It's outrageous! * I can see people really got fed up and angry about that.  
Some Soviet people definitely went abroad though; a ferry from Leningrad docked quite near my house when I was a kid, and there were groups coming off that ferry. I always had the impression that they were travelling for work though, like people attending a conference or something like that. Never any children, only adults. Plus there were plenty of Soviet lorries arriving on the ferry - could be recognised because of the Cyrillic letters and unusual makes. It was not unusual to see Soviet people (Russians and Estonians) in Helsinki. They stood out a bit; different style of dressing (and ugly glasses!) I used the Helsinki - Leningrad train with my choir when we went to a choir festival and most of the people on the train were Russians, including families and lots of old people. Finland didn't allow any Soviet people to stay (defect) though.  
I remember being told that Eastern European states at the time prevented people from leaving because they didn't want to lose qualified people whose education they had invested in... But that seemed false somehow, becuase they were not the only country offering free education to citizens! 
But USSR sent thousands of Soviet citizens (Estonians) to Sweden. They had said they wanted to emigrate to Sweden.  
Later Sweden found out why the USSR didn't mind losing them: They were criminals - some really nasty and violent ones; ended up running a mafia. 
Plus LOTS of Russian Jews left for Israel, didn't they?

----------


## Crocodile

> Если к примеру, у тебя было бы родственники в Греции, ты не мог бы их посетить по желанию?

  :: 
Это зависело от многих параметров и тоже очень долгая история. Вкратце, просто по своему желанию - нет.  ::  
(А ещё, иметь родственников в Греции и признаться в этом было довольно опасно.)

----------


## Ramil

Вообще, выехать было можно, если до этого по службе ты не имел доступ к секретным материалам и не был судим. А засекречено было многое (вплоть до маршрутов миграции птиц). Но даже если ничего такого в твоей биографии не было, соблюдение всех бюрократических формальностей могло занимать годы. И всё могло сорваться в последний момент. Рекомендую посмотреть фильм "Интердевочка" с Еленой Яковлевой в главной роли. (Intergirl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, Interdevochka (1989) - IMDb). Многое станет понятнее. 
You could, theoretically move abroad, if you had not had a clearance to some state secrets (many things were classifies, i.e. bird migration routes) and you'd never been convicted before. But even if there had not been anything like that in your past, all bureaucratic formalities could take years and even then everything could fall apart in the last possible moment. I recommend watching Interdevochka (Intergirl). Many things will become clearer after watching it (see links above).

----------


## lemoni

Hanna, в каком городе ты выросла? Я бы хотела узнать, куда эти корабли приплыли из СССР.. 
Вообще-то, нельзя лишать кого-либо прав ни за что, поскольку они ведут себя в соответствии с законами и в гармонии, как и те русские, о которых ты сказала. 
А что сказать про ГУЛАГ? Зачем такие событие произошли при СССР, я до сих пор не могу понять....

----------


## Crocodile

> I think it's totally unacceptable that regular people should have to "beg" the state for permission to go abroad!
> The state belongs, to the people --- not the other way around! Who did they think they were, deciding who could or couldn't travel abroad? It's outrageous! I can see people really got fed up and angry about that.

 Ha-ha. Your comment is very funny.  ::    

> Some Soviet people definitely went abroad though [..] Never any children, only adults.

 As a rule, the state was very reluctant to let single people without children go abroad. Think why.   

> Plus LOTS of Russian Jews left for Israel, didn't they?

 After 1990 - yes. Before that, very few of them.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> А что сказать про ГУЛАГ? Зачем такие событие произошли при СССР, я до сих пор не могу понять....

 Для того, чтобы не было богатых и бедных. Чтобы не было эксплуатации человека человеком. Чтобы всё было по справедливости.

----------


## Lampada

> Plus LOTS of Russian Jews left for Israel, didn't they?

 Yeah, but most ended up in the USA. ::

----------


## lemoni

> Для того, чтобы не было богатых и бедных. Чтобы не было эксплуатации человека человеком. Чтобы всё было по справедливости.

 Ты вправду говоришь? Я и не знала, что было такое объяснение существования ГУЛАГ!!!   :: 
А было ли всё в справедливости, или это было просто извинением для того, чтобы люди признавали ГУЛАГ молча?

----------


## Crocodile

> Ты вправду говоришь? Я и не знала, что было такое объяснение существования ГУЛАГ!!!  
> А было ли всё в справедливости, или это было просто извинением для того, чтобы люди признавали ГУЛАГ молча?

  Другого объяснения существования ГУЛАГА никто не предложил. Неужели ты действительно думаешь, что людям просто хотелось поиздеваться друг над другом? Тогда такое объяснение всех устраивало. "Лес рубят - щепки летят." Была великая идея. Отдельные люди никого не интересовали.

----------


## Crocodile

> Yeah, but most ended up in the USA.

 Back to the original question though, either way people weren't allowed to visit their relatives in Israel and come back to the best country in the world - the Soviet Union where the factories belonged to the workers and the land belonged to the peasants.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Ты вправду говоришь? Я и не знала, что было такое объяснение существования ГУЛАГ!!!  
> А было ли всё в справедливости, или это было просто извинением для того, чтобы люди признавали ГУЛАГ молча?

 В Гулаг отправляли так называемых врагов народа. Официально -- эти люди противились становлению советского государства и построению коммунизма. Власть их официально признавала врагами. За 20 лет правления Сталина было репрессировано около 3 миллионов человек, 760 тысяч было расстреляно.

----------


## lemoni

> Вообще, выехать было можно, если до этого по службе ты не имел доступ к секретным материалам и не был судим. А засекречено было многое (вплоть до маршрутов миграции птиц). Но даже если ничего такого в твоей биографии не было, соблюдение всех бюрократических формальностей могло занимать годы. И всё могло сорваться в последний момент. Рекомендую посмотреть фильм "Интердевочка" с Еленой Яковлевой в главной роли. (Intergirl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, Interdevochka (1989) - IMDb). Многое станет понятнее. 
> You could, theoretically move abroad, if you had not had a clearance to some state secrets (many things were classifies, i.e. bird migration routes) and you'd never been convicted before. But even if there had not been anything like that in your past, all bureaucratic formalities could take years and even then everything could fall apart in the last possible moment. I recommend watching Interdevochka (Intergirl). Many things will become clearer after watching it (see links above).

 Ramil, я обязательно поищу этого фильма! Спасибо!

----------


## lemoni

> Другого объяснения существования ГУЛАГА никто не предложил. Неужели ты действительно думаешь, что людям просто хотелось поиздеваться друг над другом? Тогда такое объяснение всех устраивало. "Лес рубят - щепки летят." Была великая идея. Отдельные люди никого не интересовали.

 Ты прав. Я же читала несколько книг, сюжет которых связан с ГУЛАГами. Я просто хочу узнать больше мнений, итак я спрашиваю...

----------


## Crocodile

> За 20 лет правления Сталина было репрессировано около 3 миллионов человек, 760 тысяч было расстреляно.

 Сейчас начнётся шаманство вокруг этих цифр. Побегу за попкорном.  ::  
Вкратце, никто точно не знает сколько было репрессировано, сколько расстреляно, сколько умерло от голода из-за того, что у них отобрали еду. По понятным причинам, в те времена точной статистики не велось, а сегодняшние оценки крайне политизированы. Все знают, что много (или, по крайней мере, немало), а вот сколько точно - никто не знает.

----------


## Ramil

> Сейчас начнётся шаманство вокруг этих цифр. Побегу за попкорном.  
> Вкратце, никто точно не знает сколько было репрессировано, сколько расстреляно, сколько умерло от голода из-за того, что у них отобрали еду. По понятным причинам, в те времена точной статистики не велось, а сегодняшние оценки крайне политизированы. Все знают, что много (или, по крайней мере, немало), а вот сколько точно - никто не знает.

 Если честно, то цифры я опубликовал с целью кого-нибудь потроллить на тему "Миллионов расстреляных лично Сталиным".
Но мои цифры взяты из докладной записки ген.прокурора Руденко секретарю ЦК КПСС Хрущёву Н.С о количестве репрессированных за период с 1921 по 1954 г.
(О жизни во всех её гранях: Данные о репрессиях с 1921 по 1954 г.) с небольшими поправками. 
Вот ещё, с графиками: http://3d-v-nature.com/2008/06/23/st...-cifrakh..html http://www.usinfo.ru/stalinrepressii.htm

----------


## Lampada

> Ramil, я обязательно поищу этого фильма! Спасибо!

 _поищу этот фильм_ - здесь нужен винительный падеж. 
Слова в винительном падеже отвечают на вопрос кого?/что?

----------


## lemoni

> В Гулаг отправляли так называемых врагов народа. Официально -- эти люди противились становлению советского государства и построению коммунизма. Власть их официально признавала врагами. За 20 лет правления Сталина было репрессировано около 3 миллионов человек, 760 тысяч было расстреляно.

  
Понятно... Конечно критерий, по которым кого-либо признавали врагом, никто не может проверить, не правда ли???  ::   
Несколько месяцев назад, я прочитала книги Солженицына а я не могла поверить своими глазами... 
Кстати, Сталина много греков вообще-то считают тираном и достаточно злым человеком, который несправедливым путём старался воспользоваться властью и основами коммунизма созданными Ленином, просто для себя... 
Как вам кажется вот эта мысль?

----------


## Kudesnik

lemoni, good question about GULAG. I have another one for you. In 1946-49 Greece had a full-scale civil war, with thousands killed and imprisoned. How could it happen? Even worse, in 1967-74, Greece was ruled by a military junta, how could it happen in the middle of Europe in the end of XX century?

----------


## Kudesnik

Solzhenitsyn's books are not documentary and are full of exaggeration.

----------


## Lampada

> lemoni, good question about GULAG. I have another one for you. In 1946-49 Greece had a full-scale civil war, with thousands killed and imprisoned. How could it happen? Even worse, in 1967-74, Greece was ruled by a military junta, how could it happen in the middle of Europe in the end of XX century?

  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Если честно, то цифры я опубликовал с целью кого-нибудь потроллить на тему "Миллионов расстреляных лично Сталиным".

 Не выйдет, все грамотные уже. Да и нет свидетельств, что Сталин кого-то лично расстрелял. То есть, возможно, и расстрелял, но свидетельств нет. Вообще-то, Сталин как герой Гражданской войны наверняка имел опыт расстрелов. И немалый. Но свидетельств нет. Поэтому, троллить никого не получится.   

> Но мои цифры взяты из докладной записки ген.прокурора Руденко секретарю ЦК КПСС Хрущёву Н.С о количестве репрессированных за период с 1921 по 1954 г.

 Я надеюсь, ты сам не считаешь эти цифры близкими к достоверным?  ::  Вот, например, в начале ВОВ по радио сообщались цифры потерь СССР и Германии. Вообще, статистика в СССР была в большом почёте. Поэтому правильный ответ на вопрос о количестве репрессированных и расстрелянных - много. И потом, самыое большое число жертв видимо произошло в процессе коллективизации. Люди просто умерли от голода, когда у них забрали еду. Количество исчисляется миллионами. А вот сколько миллионов - загадка.

----------


## lemoni

> lemoni, good question about GULAG. I have another one for you. In 1946-49 Greece had a full-scale civil war, with thousands killed and imprisoned. How could it happen? Even worse, in 1967-74, Greece was ruled by a military junta, how could it happen in the middle of Europe in the end of XX century?

  :: 
I notice you are bothered somehow by my question. I had no purpose to offend anyone here, plus my russian is not that good. 
I didn't imply that what Solzhenitsin wrote in his books, is the absolute reality. I'm just asking questions, in order to find out what you believe, as you know the facts better than I do, but also in order to improve (if possible) my russian. 
Anyhow, if you would like to discuss about Greece's history, we can start a new thread.
But just as a hint, I certainly DO NOT agree with what greeks have done especially over the past 100 years..... In many cases I can even say that I'm ashamed of what they 've done so far... You forgot to mention the catastrophe of Smyrna...  ::

----------


## lemoni

Я всё-таки бы хотела поблагодарить людей, которые дали мне понять какие разницы между СССР и Российской Федерацией.  :: 
Спасибо вам! ::

----------


## Ramil

> Несколько месяцев назад, я прочитала книги Солженицына а я не могла поверить своими глазами... 
> Кстати, Сталина много греков вообще-то считают тираном и достаточно злым человеком, который несправедливым путём старался воспользоваться властью и основами коммунизма созданными Ленином, просто для себя... 
> Как вам кажется вот эта мысль?

 Сталин весьма неоднозначная фигура в истории СССР. У него до сих пор много поклонников, даже среди молодого поколения, родившихся намного позже его смерти. Несмотря на многие негативные вещи, которые имели место в годы его правления, нельзя отрицать и его заслуг. Многие даже скажут, что жертвы были оправданы. Из отсталой аграрной страны, где только закончилась гражданская война, с неграмотным населением, голодом и разрухой, СССР во время его правления превратился в мировую супердержаву с развитой промышленностью, сильной армией и флотом, с почти всеобщей грамотностью, налаженной инфраструктурой и энергетикой, обладающей ядерным оружием. И это при том, что в годы его правления произошла самая страшная в истории человечества война, из которой СССР вышел победителем. Стоило ли это всех жертв? Можно ли было без них обойтись? Это вопросы, на которые никто не может ответить.
Вот, царь Пётр I, которого потом назвали Пётр Великий, тоже проводил весьма жесткую, если не жестокую политику по отношению к собственному населению. Головы рубил даже собственными руками. Сколько крепостных в то время сгинуло -- никто не узнает никогда. Но, всё же, потомки его помнят как величайшего из российских правителей.

----------


## Ramil

> Я надеюсь, ты сам не считаешь эти цифры близкими к достоверным?

 В общем-то, тогда было выгодно как раз завысить количество жертв, так как развенчивали культ личности, поэтому я склонен доверять этим цифрам. Кроме того, остались архивы, которые много раз исследовали все, кому не лень было. Если отбросить истеричных журналюг и обратиться к публикациям тех, кто эти все документы видел, думаю, реальные цифры будут не очень-то уж и разниться с теми, что я назвал. Можно что угодно говорить про совковый стиль управления, но то, что бюрократическая машина работала прекрасно даже в самом начале большевистского правления, думаю, никто спорить не будет. Хрущёву надо было сделать из Сталина монстра, исходя из его мотивов, не думаю, что цифры занижали.   

> И потом, самыое большое число жертв видимо произошло в процессе коллективизации. Люди просто умерли от голода, когда у них забрали еду. Количество исчисляется миллионами. А вот сколько миллионов - загадка.

 Вопрос был про ГУЛАГ. Коллективизация -- немного не то. После гражданской войны ЖРАТ особо было нечего в любом случае. А уж обвинять в гражданской войне только Сталина нельзя. Жратву забирали -- да. Армию надо было кормить, кроме того, нельзя не учитывать такой политический аспект -- единственное место, где кормили, была РККА. Вот и дополнительный стимул. 
Кстати, на луркморе есть совершенно дивная статья про Гражданскую войну. Случайно наткнулся -- оторваться не смог.

----------


## lemoni

> Сталин весьма неоднозначная фигура в истории СССР. У него до сих пор много поклонников, даже среди молодого поколения, родившихся намного позже его смерти. Несмотря на многие негативные вещи, которые имели место в годы его правления, нельзя отрицать и его заслуг. Многие даже скажут, что жертвы были оправданы. Из отсталой аграрной страны, где только закончилась гражданская война, с неграмотным населением, голодом и разрухой, СССР во время его правления превратился в мировую супердержаву с развитой промышленностью, сильной армией и флотом, с почти всеобщей грамотностью, налаженной инфраструктурой и энергетикой, обладающей ядерным оружием. И это при том, что в годы его правления произошла самая страшная в истории человечества война, из которой СССР вышел победителем. Стоило ли это всех жертв? Можно ли было без них обойтись? Это вопросы, на которые никто не может ответить.
> Вот, царь Пётр I, которого потом назвали Пётр Великий, тоже проводил весьма жесткую, если не жестокую политику по отношению к собственному населению. Головы рубил даже собственными руками. Сколько крепостных в то время сгинуло -- никто не узнает никогда. Но, всё же, потомки его помнят как величайшего из российских правителей.

 И ты прав, Ramil...
Истина всегда находится где-то посередине.. К тому же, правда, что СССР стала супердержавой при Сталине. Об этом, никто не может поспорить!!!

----------


## Crocodile

> Кстати, Сталина много греков вообще-то считают тираном и достаточно злым человеком, который несправедливым путём старался воспользоваться властью и основами коммунизма созданными Ленином, просто для себя... 
> Как вам кажется вот эта мысль?

  Мысль довольно примитивная и, скорее всего, слабо имеющая отношение к действительности. Ведь не Сталин установил диктатуру пролетариата, а Ленин. Не Сталин разогнал всенародно выбранное Учредительное Собрание (=парламент) и расстрелял митинг в поддержку Учредительного Собрания. Это сделал Ленин. Гражданская война началась из-за Ленина. В этой войне всех между всеми победили самые жестокие и самые коварные. По всем параметрам, Ленин был кровавым тираном. Сталин - просто верный продолжатель дела Ленина. Как он сам неоднократно и заявлял.

----------


## Crocodile

> Коллективизация -- немного не то. После гражданской войны ЖРАТ особо было нечего в любом случае.

 Минутку. Когда закончилась Гражданская война и в каком году началась коллективизация?

----------


## Ramil

> Минутку. Когда закончилась Гражданская война и в каком году началась коллективизация?

 А, думаешь, за 6-7 лет сельское хозяйство можно было восстановить? Понятно, что было бы чем сеять, за этот срок проблему можно было бы решить. Но сеять-то было нечем. К тому же, как бы цинично это не звучало, кормить пролетариат в городах было нужнее, чем оставлять жрачку крестьянам.

----------


## Kudesnik

Целесообразность политсрачей на языковом форуме мне представляется неочевидной.

----------


## Ramil

> Целесообразность политсрачей на языковом форуме мне представляется неочевидной.

 А где тут срач? Мы ведём культурный диспут об истории СССР, что неразрывно связано с заголовком этой ветки.

----------


## Kudesnik

Чтобы вести культурный диспут, надо владеть материалом, а не оперировать клише про "шысот писят мильёнов убитых кровавой гэбнёй". А кровавым на рубеже XIX-XX веков можно назвать каждый второй режим (каждый первый - из крупных государств).

----------


## Crocodile

> А, думаешь, за 6-7 лет сельское хозяйство можно было восстановить? Понятно, что было бы чем сеять, за этот срок проблему можно было бы решить. Но сеять-то было нечем. К тому же, как бы цинично это не звучало, кормить пролетариат в городах было нужнее, чем оставлять жрачку крестьянам.

 Можно было бы немного оставить и крестьянам. Если уж рассуждать о достоинствах железной руки Компартии, ну так и послали бы несколько миллионов комсомольцев на стройку сельского хозяйства. Ну, построили бы чуть меньше Днепростроя и Магнитки. Построили бы чуть позже, в следующую пятилетку. Авось пережили бы.

----------


## Crocodile

> Чтобы вести культурный диспут, надо владеть материалом, а не оперировать клише про "шысот писят мильёнов убитых кровавой гэбнёй". А кровавым на рубеже XIX-XX веков можно назвать каждый второй режим (каждый первый - из крупных государств).

  Ну, лично я увидел термин "кровавая гэбня" только первый раз в твоём посте. Кроме того, что есть "владение материалом" ежели попытками владения того материала занимаются все, кому не лень, а результаты у всех разнятся весьма и весьма значительно?

----------


## Kudesnik

Мы с вами незнакомы, не надо мне тыкать. Некультурно.

----------


## Lampada

> Мы с Вами незнакомы, не надо мне тыкать. Некультурно.

 Нет, мы тут все сразу друг с другом одинаково знакомы. Когда в группе много нерусскоязычных, настаивать на _выканьи_ как-то никому не приходит в голову.

----------


## Ramil

> Чтобы вести культурный диспут, надо владеть материалом, а не оперировать клише про "шысот писят мильёнов убитых кровавой гэбнёй". А кровавым на рубеже XIX-XX веков можно назвать каждый второй режим (каждый первый - из крупных государств).

 Вот вы, дорогой Кудесник, ВНЕЗАПНО, занялись троллингом, как мне кажется. Причём, весьма толстым. Прочитайте ещё раз наши с крокодилом сообщения, особо обратите внимание на то, какие, как и в каком контексте были опубликованы цифры, и ознакомьтесь с ссылками по теме.

----------


## Ramil

> Можно было бы немного оставить и крестьянам. Если уж рассуждать о достоинствах железной руки Компартии, ну так и послали бы несколько миллионов комсомольцев на стройку сельского хозяйства. Ну, построили бы чуть меньше Днепростроя и Магнитки. Построили бы чуть позже, в следующую пятилетку. Авось пережили бы.

 Пережить было можно только взяв зерно в кредит у капиталистов. При наличии т. н. кулаков, исходя из идеологии классовой борьбы, это было неразумно.
Началось-то всё с продразверсток в Гражданскую, когда крестьяне стали ныкать хавчик. Привычка осталась. Её всё равно искоренять надо было. Я не стараюсь показаться циничным, но люди, стоявшие у власти, действительно верили в правоту своего дела. Насилия никто особо не стеснялся, да и мораль того времени была несколько другая. Ценность человеческой жизни человечество начало осознавать только после второй мировой.

----------


## Lampada

Дорогие форумчане!  Давайте не будем говорить друг другу что делать.  
Это я вспомнила, как некоторые американцы обижаются, когда им говорят "Have a nice day!", отвечают: "Don't tell me what to do!"

----------


## Ramil

> Дорогие форумчане!  Давайте не будем говорить друг другу что делать.  
> Это я вспомнила, как некоторые американцы обижаются, когда им говорят "Have a nice day!", отвечают: "Don't tell me what to do!"

 Хорошо, только тему не закрывай плиииз.

----------


## Lampada

Рамиль, я не поняла, куда делся твой пост?
Можно подумать, что я постоянно что-то закрываю.

----------


## Crocodile

> Мы с вами незнакомы, не надо мне тыкать. Некультурно.

 Извиняйте, глубокоуважаемый. Как-то не пришло в голову, что Вы настолько старше меня, что можете оскорбиться моим невежливым тоном. Приношу свои глубочайшие извинения. И прошу Вас принять искренние заверения в совершеннейшем к Вам почтении.

----------


## Kudesnik

> Нет, мы тут все сразу друг с другом одинаково знакомы. Когда в группе много нерусскоязычных, настаивать на _выканьи_ как-то никому не приходит в голову.

 Видимо, вы на чужбине продолжаете утрачивать культурный контекст. Обращение "на вы" - неотъемлемая часть общения по-русски между культурными людьми. Уподобляться скверным примерам недостойно; и так половина форумов - что-то среднее между трамваем и лифтом. 
И причём тут нерусскоязычные? Или вы считаете, что надо давать им исключительно примеры гопник-стайл?

----------


## Ramil

> Рамиль, я не поняла, куда делся твой пост?
> Можно подумать, что я постоянно что-то закрываю.

 Какой пост? 
Не важно. Вроде все на месте.  
Позволю себе последний маленький оффтопик: Историческая справка: в российском сегменте сети Интернет, ещё даже до прихода массового Интернета, со времён ФИДОнета с начала 90-х годов было общепринятым демократическое обращение на "ты" невзирая на возраст, социальный статус и пр. Так уж повелось. В сети нет возраста и все равны. Это сложившаяся норма общения. Наоборот, обращение на "вы" обычно являлось признаком... сомнений в адекватности оппонента. Впрочем, если кому было угодно обращение на "вы" достаточно было просто об этом написать.

----------


## Kudesnik

> Извиняйте, глубокоуважаемый. Как-то не пришло в голову, что Вы настолько старше меня, что можете оскорбиться моим невежливым тоном. Приношу свои глубочайшие извинения. И прошу Вас принять искренние заверения в совершеннейшем к Вам почтении.

 Я полагаю, несколько старше. По крайней мере, Советский Союз я застал уже вполне сформировавшимся человеком.

----------


## Lampada

> Видимо, вы на чужбине продолжаете утрачивать культурный контекст. Обращение "на вы" - неотъемлемая часть общения по-русски между культурными людьми. Уподобляться скверным примерам недостойно; и так половина форумов - что-то среднее между трамваем и лифтом. 
> И причём тут нерусскоязычные? Или вы считаете, что надо давать им исключительно примеры гопник-стайл?

 Ах да, культурные люди никогда не общаются на "ты"? Это что-то новое?  Я сама знаю, что уже имею слабое представление о том, что происходит в России.  Но непонятно, зачем половину форумов обижать.

----------


## Crocodile

> люди, стоявшие у власти, действительно верили в правоту своего дела. Насилия никто особо не стеснялся

 С этим согласен. Ценность человеческой жизни - абсолютно мещанское понятие. В то время мещанство было немодно.

----------


## Crocodile

> Я полагаю, несколько старше. По крайней мере, Советский Союз я застал уже вполне сформировавшимся человеком.

  Советский Союз образовался в 1922 году.  ::

----------


## Kudesnik

> Историческая справка: в российском сегменте сети Интернет, ещё даже до прихода массового Интернета, со времён ФИДОнета с начала 90-х годов было общепринятым демократическое обращение на "ты" невзирая на возраст, социальный статус и пр. Так уж повелось. В сети нет возраста и все равны. Это сложившаяся норма общения. Наоборот, обращение на "вы" обычно являлось признаком... сомнений в адекватности оппонента. Впрочем, если кому было угодно обращение на "вы" достаточно было просто об этом написать.

 В свое время я пользовался еще модемом на 1200 бод, затем 2400, 9600. Количество Веб-серверов в б.СССР постепенно приблизилось к 5-6 (единиц) - Релком, Демос, "Соц-кап" (Совам-Телепорт), Марк-ИТТ... 
Тогда все были виртуально знакомы, и обращение на "ты" было естественным, как оно естественно среди единомышленников и друзей. Тогда ни олбанского, ни упячки, ни нынешней форумной "культуры" еще не придумали.  
Сейчас ситуация радикально иная, гопничество уже зашкаливает. 
Да, я реально олд фаг  ::

----------


## Kudesnik

Вот в тему топика: 
1. В Советском Союзе почти ни у кого не было мобильных телефонов, а сейчас мобильный телефон есть у каждого.
2. В Советском Союзе люди слушали музыку на допотопных проигрывателях и магнитофонах, а сейчас есть Си-Ди, Ди-Ви-Ди и МП3.
3. В Советском Союзе никто не мог скачивать фильмы с Торрентов, а сейчас любой может скачивать фильмы с Торрентов.
4. В Советском Союзе никто, кроме верхушки партаппарата, не смотрел "Аватара" в 3Д, а сейчас каждый может посмотреть "Аватара" в 3Д.
5. В Советском Союзе не было спутникового телевидения, а сейчас спутниковое телевидение есть.
6. В Советском Союзе компьютеры были только в НИИ, а сейчас везде есть компьютеры.
7. В Советском Союзе компьютеры были большие, а сейчас есть ноутбуки и нетбуки.
8. В Советском Союзе все люди, даже верхушка партаппарата, ездили на очень старых машинах 1970-х годов выпуска, а сейчас даже небогатый человек имеет новую машину 2000-х годов выпуска.
9. В Советском Союзе инженер имел очень маленькую зарплату в 120 рублей, а сейчас инженер получает гораздо больше — 7000 рублей.
10. В Советском Союзе у человека не было выбора, потому что в Советском Союзе была только пепси-кола, а сейчас у человека есть выбор, потому что сейчас есть и пепси-кола, и кока-кола.
11. В Советском Союзе не было МакДональдсов, а сейчас МакДональдсы есть везде.
12. В Советском Союзе мне нужно было ходить в школу, я был маленький, меня обижали хулиганы, наказывали учителя, а взрослые девушки не обращали на меня внимания; а сейчас мне не нужно ходить в школу и учить уроки, я стал по-настоящему свободным человеком, ко мне обращаются по имени-отчеству, я сам всех обижаю и наказываю, а красивые женщины так сильно обращают на меня внимание, что выходят за меня замуж.

----------


## Siberian.Bear

> Siberian.Bear спасибо тебе за подробные объяснения. Ты считаешь, что много русских женщин уехали за границу в тех временах? В Грецию, много из них приехали а как они говорили, они умирали от голода... Какие тревожные времена...

 Как-то просматривал данные статистики - с 91 года эмигрировало 1.5 млн российских граждан. Но это только из России.
Про голод лично мне верится с трудом. Был дефицит некоторых продовольственных товаров, но чтобы люди массово умирали от голода - я про такое не слышал. 
Кто-то ехал за лучшей жизнью, кто-то просто потому что ненавидел все советское и российское. 
Простой пример: видеомагнитофоны в СССР были огромной редкостью и стоили больших денег, тогда как на Западе они были в каждой семье. Точно так же с кухонными комбайнами и другой бытовой техникой и электроникой. Вот за этим и уезжали, чтобы смотреть кино и взбивать коктейли (что, в принципе, является нормальными человеческими желаниями). 
Когда в России настала демократия, то государство начало полностью переориентироваться на сырьевую экономику, ученые и инженеры стали не нужны. Зарплаты работников НИИ были небольшие, это тоже было причиной отъезда.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Кто-то ехал за лучшей жизнью, кто-то просто потому что ненавидел все советское и российское. ...

 Да, мы уезжали за лучшей жизнью, и для себя и для своих детей, но никто ничего не ненавидел. Это ты напрасно. Тяжело было поначалу, и ностальгия доставала, но постепенно всё образовывалось и устаканивалось. Вот посмотри на маленькуюю выборку: Приватная гостиная &bull; Просмотр темы - Подведем некоторые итоги Только 5 из 105 считают, что переезд для них был ошибкой. Большинство там по рабочей визе приехали и не очень давно.

----------


## Siberian.Bear

> Да, мы уезжали за лучшей жизнью, и для себя и для своих детей, но никто ничего не ненавидел.

 Про "ненавидел" я не случайно сказал, знал двух эмигрантов, которых буквально выворачивало от всего вокруг. Вплоть до того что небо в "этой стране" недостаточно синее.
Не берусь судить о количестве таких людей, но то, что они есть уверен точно.   

> Только 5 из 105 считают, что переезд для них был ошибкой. Большинство там по рабочей визе приехали и не очень давно.

 Забавно. Примерно с год назад прошла новость, что 60 000, вот только не помню точно или семей, или людей, которые эмигрировали из СССР/России, заполнили анкеты на возвращение. От полтора миллиона уехавших получается как раз 4% процента.

----------


## Crocodile

> Примерно с год назад прошла новость, что 60 000, вот только не помню точно или семей, или людей, которые эмигрировали из СССР/России, заполнили анкеты на возвращение.

 Может из СССР, ведь Россия вроде признаёт двойное гражданство, а следовательно никакая анкета на возвращение не требуется?

----------


## Siberian.Bear

> Может из СССР, ведь Россия вроде признаёт двойное гражданство, а следовательно никакая анкета на возвращение не требуется?

 Нет, точно помню что СССР/Россия. В общем смысл такой, что 60 000 тысяч хотят вернуться.

----------


## mishau_

> Понятно... Конечно критерий, по которым кого-либо признавали врагом, никто не может проверить, не правда ли???

 Предположим я живу с соседом в тесной коммунальной квартире. Мне нужна еще одна комната. Я сочиняю донос на соседа и отправляю в НКВД. Соседа увозят. Комната моя. Потом кто-то донос сочиняет на меня и увозят меня. 
Так жила Москва. Так жила Россия. Так жил СССР.   

> Это очень долгая и сложная история. Вкратце - если разрешить людям уехать, уедут слишком многие.

  Плюс боязнь того, что люди наездятся, насмотрятся, как живут при "загнивающем капитализме" и начнут права качать при возвращении. Не знаю, теперь уже слухи это или быль, но советская женщина зашла в магазинчик в Германии, увидела 30 сортов колбасы и упала в обморок.

----------


## Ramil

Вот что такое в колбасе, что ей долгое время попрекали СССР? Всего лишь копчёный мясной фарш.

----------


## Crocodile

> Вот что такое в колбасе, что ей долгое время попрекали СССР? Всего лишь копчёный мясной фарш.

  Колбаса использовалась как нарицательное для всего дефицитного. Перечислять всё, что было дефицитно слишком муторно. Вот, допустим, нам скажут, что не было хлеба. "И чего?" - спросит молодое поколение. "_Детям мучное вредно_", а взрослые полнеют.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Колбаса была. В заказах всегда палку давали. )))  Хотя я в Москве жил.

----------


## Crocodile

> Колбаса была. В заказах всегда палку давали. )))  Хотя я в Москве жил.

 Во-первых, в Москве. Помнишь, из кого, в основном, состояли очереди в ГУМ и ЦУМ?
Во-вторых, в заказах. Всем ли были положены заказы? Как часто их можно было приобрести? Из чего состояли ты заказы в соответствии с должностью? Вот ты, например, часто ел ананасы в детстве? А стол заказов в котором отоваривался директор МОССЕЛЬМАШа предлагал ананасы регулярно и вполне по доступной цене. А вот разница в зарплате директора и рабочего была не настолько принципиальна. Но, директору полагалась квартира одного типа и в одном месте, а рабочему - другая и в другом месте. Директору - один стол заказов, а рабочему - другой. Таков был характер распределения материальных благ (=колбасы) в СССР. Не через деньги. В заказах колбаса была, а в магазине - нет. В этом и была суть претензии.

----------


## Ramil

Ну, видимо, ананасов на всех не хватало. Я ел только консервированные (в банках). Но с точки зрения социалистических принципов, распределение материальных благ таким путём был верным. Можно было иметь сколько угодно денег, но это было не главное (мы ведь строили коммунизм). Если ты достойно трудишься, то на работе тебе в конце квартала дадут палку колбасы и сушеных фиников. Если ты дослужился до директора МОССЕЛЬМАШа (не знал, что такой завод был), то получишь ананас. )))
Предполагалось, что дослуживаются лишь лучшие, а лучшие должны были получать лучшее. Между прочим, карьеру было сделать можно любому человеку (ну, если анкета в порядке).

----------


## Crocodile

> Ну, видимо, ананасов на всех не хватало. Я ел только консервированные (в банках). Но с точки зрения социалистических принципов, распределение материальных благ таким путём был верным. Можно было иметь сколько угодно денег, но это было не главное (мы ведь строили коммунизм). Если ты достойно трудишься, то на работе тебе в конце квартала дадут палку колбасы и сушеных фиников. Если ты дослужился до директора МОССЕЛЬМАШа (не знал, что такой завод был), то получишь ананас. )))
> Предполагалось, что дослуживаются лишь лучшие, а лучшие должны были получать лучшее. Между прочим, карьеру было сделать можно любому человеку (ну, если анкета в порядке).

  Прекрасно, а в чём социальная справедливость? Одни, как и прежде, едят ананасы и жуют рябчиков, проживая в роскошной пятикомнатной квартире на Неглинке, а другие ютятся в общежитии при заводе с маленьким ребёнком, затем лет через пять им дают маленькую 2-х комнатную квартиру в е***ях, где они живут всю оставшуюся жизнь с родителями и раз в квартал могут позволить себе покупают в заказе колбасу? За что воевали в Гражданскую, вкалывали на стройках коммунизма, резали кулаков и т.д.? Ну, назвали одно другим - суть ведь не изменилась.

----------


## Ramil

Так здесь ананасы жрут только "достойные". Были бы ананасы -- дали бы всем.

----------


## Crocodile

> Так здесь ананасы жрут только "достойные". Были бы ананасы -- дали бы всем.

 А почему рабочий в США и Европе в это же время мог просто пойти и купить себе ананас? Может, не каждый день, но раз в месяц - вполне. Значит он более достойный, чем такой же рабочий в СССР? Как такое может быть?

----------


## Ramil

> А почему рабочий в США и Европе в это же время мог просто пойти и купить себе ананас?

 В США не у всех был достаточный уровень доходов, чтобы позволить себе ананас, а в СССР доходы были, но ананасов не было. Какая тогда разница?

----------


## Crocodile

> В США не у всех был достаточный уровень доходов, чтобы позволить себе ананас, а в СССР доходы были, но ананасов не было. Какая тогда разница?

  Молодец! Никакой! Тогда зачем были все жертвы? Ведь по факту - лишь для того, чтобы убрать из власти одних людей и привести туда других. В этом и была суть претензии про колбасу. А люди, убегавшие из СССР за колбасой (="ради будущего детей", уж как хочешь сформулируй), как только представилась возможность, боялись новых потрясений и жертв, не дающих [по существу] ничего путного.

----------


## Ramil

Мы уже неоднократно с тобой на эту тему говорили. Я не занимаюсь сейчас пропагандой социалистического строя. Я лишь теоретизирую на тему того, как это всё было задумано.

----------


## Crocodile

> Мы уже неоднократно с тобой на эту тему говорили. Я не занимаюсь сейчас пропагандой социалистического строя. Я лишь теоретизирую на тему того, как это всё было задумано.

 Да я, собственно, не в претензии. Просто ты спросил, что такого в колбасе, и я постарался ответить так, как я сам это понимаю.

----------


## Basil77

> Дорогие форумчане! Давайте не будем говорить друг другу что делать. 
> Это я вспомнила, как некоторые американцы обижаются, когда им говорят "Have a nice day!", отвечают: "Don't tell me what to do!"

 В России обычно говорят: "Не говорите что мне делать, и я не скажу куда Вам идти."

----------

